# What is the most intimidating dog breed?



## nkmccoy2007 (Nov 18, 2012)

I was just wondering what eveyone thought? What do you consider to be the most intimidating dog breed? Not aggressive or vicious but intimidating.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I guess if I had to choose, going strictly on looks not considering genetics or original use, whatever etc. 

The Neapolitan Mastiff can be pretty intimidating at first glance.

btw I actually really like all mastiff type breeds, not really intimidating to me, but I can see where some might think they are.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I have no idea why, but I always felt Chows were pretty intimidating. I used to work at a dog day care, and it's nothing against the breed but I was always so intimidated by that breed when we had them in daycare.


----------



## nkmccoy2007 (Nov 18, 2012)

For me Cane Corsos are have a very intimidating look.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

For me, personally?

GSDs. 

Something about the look or my associations. My dad was a cop who was a K9 handler for a while, and those dogs were not... well balanced/of sound temperament. I understand that's unusual, but the dog snarling and lunging at EVERYONE except my dad (including my mother and I), breaking free to tear up some random neighborhood kid walking by, left a mark.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Any dog breed that does not belong to me,  You just never know what a strangers dog is like.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> For me, personally?
> 
> GSDs.
> 
> Something about the look or my associations. My dad was a cop who was a K9 handler for a while, and those dogs were not... well balanced/of sound temperament. I understand that's unusual, but the dog snarling and lunging at EVERYONE except my dad (including my mother and I), breaking free to tear up some random neighborhood kid walking by, left a mark.


I grew up with GSDs and loved them to death, and still do. I was bit by one in the face in 2011 that left a pretty good scar and several stitches. I thought I would be scared of the breed after that, but it didn't phase me one bit! I can understand where one would feel intimidated by them though!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I grew up with GSDs and loved them to death, and still do. I was bit by one in the face in 2011 that left a pretty good scar and several stitches. I thought I would be scared of the breed after that, but it didn't phase me one bit! I can understand where one would feel intimidated by them though!


I'm pretty sure my youngest puppy is a good part GSD and I'm okay with that - honestly, I can get over it for an individual dog with a bit of time. I've been bitten by dogs since (and of other breeds) that didn't have that effect, but something about the combination of my age and LIVING with the dog that was that... unstable left me twitchy with them at first, or just seeing them walking down the street.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

The one eyed junkyard dog..with a hubcap for a dish.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmm, I mean, I'd guess most of the Mastiffs are pretty intimidating to most people... just by sheer size, and the more 'droopy' face, etc. I've never been intimidated personally by Mastiff-type breeds I've encountered but I know dog behavior fairly well, and just never sensed any reason to worry with them, but I've only ever been around a DDB and an English.

Honestly, Pit Bulls intimidate me around my dog. Whenever we go to dog events, etc, sometimes I just don't like the way they look at Jackson, or try to interact with him, so we try to stay away whenever we can. Not in a rude way. I just have seen too many idiots who bring their Pits into the dog park on the big dog side and try to start fights. I don't know, the tendency for DA and seeing a few fights at the DP with them have made me not want my dog around them. I've never had an issue with people.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

I am personally very intimidated by Akitas I was almost attacked by one and it would have been really bad if my dog Smokey had not jumped in the way while the dog was in mid jump at me with his mouth open and everything. It was like time stopped. After Smokey fought the dog off I ran home with him and warned a old man walking his yorkie that same way. My mom found out it was a guard dog of a warehouse up a hill that apparently got out. I was really young at the time and I didn't know what to do. I did end up hitting it with a stick trying to get him to run off I felt so bad for doing it, but Smokey didn't get hurt at all this wasn't his first fight unfortunially I am so glad he was there I would have probably been killed or seriously seriously hurt.

I also am intimidated by pitts around my dogs. I was almost attacked by one of them to, but I am still not afraid of them for some reason. I love them, but don't trust any of them around my dogs. I have had a few people tell me theirs is friendly then they attack my dog, so I am just avoiding them if I see them and I have my dogs.


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Ive been attacked by 3 different dogs, all of them being labradors...and yet i own them. They use to be my breed of choice, they dont intimidate me nor does any breed specifically. For me it's all about how they act when i make eye contact with them


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Not sure if this dog was a purebred, but the most intimidating dog I've ever seen was an amstaff (x?) who used to live up the street. He got out quite regularly, and one day I saw him standing across the road from our house. He wasn't actually doing anything, he was just standing there looking around, but the confidence and the look on his face was really scary. (I never met him, but he was really scary aggressive whenever we walked past his yard too. He might have been the sweetest thing in person though, I wouldn't know).

Other than that, I think any heavy built, black dog would be very intimidating.


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

There are a breeding pair of Dogue de Bordeaux that live near my parents house. 
When momma creeps up to the fence and snarls at you, that is pretty intimidating! 
The angle of their yard, makes it so she is just as tall as me, I freak out every time :/ lol

They are actually amazing dogs though <3 
one of their pups from the last litter is in Stella's obedience class and is just a droopy faced, uncoordinated, little spaz lol


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't say I find any breed intimidating, but there are some scary Tibetan Mastiff photos out there! I only find dogs that are difficult to read slightly intimidating.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Black Bov's,, and my neighbor had a beautiful Black Great Dane male that was huge and muscular, he was so regal so confident was an ominous presence just standing there not making a sound staring at you, especially at night.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Personally, black labs (but only if I have my dogs with me). The majority of loose dogs that have rushed mine have been black labs or black lab mixes. Only two seriously wanted to eat my dogs (one I grabbed before he could, and the other the owner called off), but my heart still jumps whenever I see one running loose.

Based on my dog knowledge, I'd probably be most intimidated by something like a Tosa Inu or a Caucasian Ovcharka, and (more common in my area) some chows and Akitas.

As far as for what LOOKS most intimidating to me, probably anything large with a short coat and cropped ears. Cane corso and dogo come to mind.


----------



## Bones' Mom (Jan 21, 2013)

Doberman Pinschers. When I was growing up a neighbor had one, named Darkness.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I would have to say the Caucasian Ovcharka. Never met one only have watched youtube videos of them doing protection work. Hubbie talked to a guy whos grandmother has one in Russia. She lives out in the country and I guess gypsies are a problem over there. She has never been bothered by the gyspies since this dog has been on her property. After watching the videos and talking to someone who has met these dogs in real life I would have to admit I would be intimidated by them. 

When I was an animal control officer on the road doing calls, I was on alert if at a farm and knew they had blue heelers. Not intimidated by them, just knew these guys were not much of a barker. They would suddenly appear out of nowhere and try to bite you on the back of the leg. Sneaky little buggers they were.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Bones' Mom said:


> Doberman Pinschers. When I was growing up a neighbor had one, named Darkness.


That was gonna be my pick. Visually intimidating, though many are friendly.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

For me, it differs depending on how you interpret "intimidating".

I have a deep respect and appreciation for GSDs, Rotties, and Dobes. I think they're gorgeous and one day, I might have one of any of those breeds. But man, they do intimidate me in a "I'm not worthy" and "you're a little scary" kind of way. Maybe it's the coloration? LOL

Chows intimidate me in that I don't trust them. They make me very nervous.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Ovcharkas, hands down


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Chows and GSDs are the worst for me. I don't trust either breed really. The Chows just seem like they're always sizing you up and the GSDs I've met have been nervous/aggressive wrecks. I don't like the focus in their stare and the way they move (the slinking) really freaks me out.

I know that either breed can be handled safely, I just avoid them when possible.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

A GSD that slinks is not a correct GSD. Too bad you don't live near me. You could see what good temps are like.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree wholeheartedly with the Ovcharkas, but I'm also going to say Sarplaninac, a closely related breed. 

Saw them in real life and they are both stunning and intimidating. Caucasian Ovcharkas: 








Also seen two of these in real life. I like their look less than the Caucasian and Sarpla, but they're the embodiment of humongeous and powerful. Central Asian Ovcharka: 














And the Sarplaninac, also seen in real life and like the Caucasian they're both stunning and intimidating. Sarplaninac:


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I find any largish, unsupervised dog intimidating. There's a yellow lab a few houses away who is always out roaming the neighborhood and I'm terrified he and my dog will get into a fight someday. For general look, I'll agree with Crantastic - large, short coat, and cropped ears. 



Crantastic said:


> Personally, black labs (but only if I have my dogs with me). The majority of loose dogs that have rushed mine have been black labs or black lab mixes. Only two seriously wanted to eat my dogs (one I grabbed before he could, and the other the owner called off), but my heart still jumps whenever I see one running loose.
> 
> Based on my dog knowledge, I'd probably be most intimidated by something like a Tosa Inu or a Caucasian Ovcharka, and (more common in my area) some chows and Akitas.
> 
> As far as for what LOOKS most intimidating to me, probably *anything large with a short coat and cropped ears*. Cane corso and dogo come to mind.





SydTheSpaniel said:


> I grew up with GSDs and loved them to death, and still do. I was bit by one in the face in 2011 that left a pretty good scar and several stitches. I thought I would be scared of the breed after that, but it didn't phase me one bit! I can understand where one would feel intimidated by them though!


I was bit by a GSD, but still think they're gorgeous dogs. They only time I'm intimidated by them is if they are unsupervised. I'd love to own one (my husband has fond memories of the GSD his family had), but I don't think I could provide the proper home for one


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

If it's a Fila or ​Caucasian Ovcharka,

and I don't know the dog really well,

Then I'm not going anywhere near it,

Even though that big dog might be swell.

:laugh:​


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I had a Min Pin try to bite the face off of a dog I was dog-sitting (it escaped out of it's owner's apartment and came tearing through the yard over to us) and a pug/beagle mix try to bite Alannah's face off recently. I wouldn't call them intimidating - but they certainly weren't very pleasant. 

I wouldn't say I'm really intimidated by any dog breeds....I just realize that they need and deserve respect, some more that others, if you know what I mean?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Fila was my first thought. CO's and CAOs are also really intimidating. And the boerboel I met was pretty intense too.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Honestly? Anything significantly stronger-looking than me... until I know it's friendly.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I find Tibetan Mastiffs very intimidating looking... and rottweilers too.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

It really varies for me, first and foremost is any loose dog, supervised or not! That scares me to death! Especially larger dogs, but I'll admit if I'm visiting someone their small terrier type dogs scare me if they are barkey or growling. 

Also, I know how totally ridiculous this sounds but I'm intimated by dogs with blue eyes! 

I guess, to just be honest, I'm in love with dogs but I'm terrified of almost all dogs that aren't mine, even if I know them!


----------



## NomoEdie (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm always surprisingly intimidated by Weimaraners. I think it's because all the ones I've known have been really bouncy and badly-trained, with wide eyes and a huge grin... they kinda remind me of the Joker from Batman!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

The only dog I have been intimidated by was my old neighbor's dog. She was a mix of some kind. I watched her grow up from a few houses away. Our neighborhood did not allow traditional fences so everyone who had a dog had a tie out or an electric fence. One day, Pepper and I walked by and she was out. She was held back by her electric fence but just barely. Lunging, barking madly, hackles raised. Pepper hid behind me and I stepped on his paw as I backed up, seriously injurying him. I carried him home, crying, even though I was like 10 and he was fifty pounds (a lot for me at the time). My mom called the neighbor and she had her electric fence backed up a couple more feet as it was right on the sidewalk line. We always walked on the opposite side of the street until we moved.


----------



## Crash440 (Jan 21, 2013)

No one judge please.... I am way more intimidated by small fluffy dogs than any big dog. In my experiences, the little fluffy ones are more unpredictable and more apt to bite. For looks, any dog slinking with it's head low, and teeth showing.

For most people, I agree, it is the short coat with cropped ears though.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

A wet, adolescent Lab, running towards me, ready for mischief....


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

To me these are the most intimidating dogs and intimidating to me means the dog scares me. Where I would see the dog and walk the other way. 

1) Certain Pit Bulls (I say certain because some don't look scary, while others do)
2) Cane Corso
3) Fila Brasileiro
4) Black GSD
5) Canary Dog
6) Rottie
7) Tibetan Mastiff
8) Tosa Inu


----------



## Ratness (Jan 5, 2013)

Chihuahuas!(sp?) Some reason my aunt picks the worst ones. 

Most people think our family dog is scary, he is 140 pounds of bulky Rottie/GSD. He has a shepherd face and tail, with Rottie markings.

I actually am not really afraid of any dog. But large black dogs are pretty intimidating. Also large dogs that are loose! Except my neighbor's Lab, he is a sweet old man.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

For the record, when I say _physically _"intimidating", I'm not referring to dogs that scare me. I think instead of dogs with the physical traits that I would typically assign to an powerful looking dog. So, based off of appearances alone - if I didn't "know" dogs - I'd probably say a well conditioned, cropped, working bred American Pit Bull Terrier with its mouth closed. 

Mouth closed specifically because when a Pit Bull opens its mouth, all you can see is the biggest, happiest, silliest ear-to-ear grin ever. 

They're one of my favorite breeds, but I recognize that from a visual standpoint they are one of the fittest and hardiest dogs I know. And almost nothing but muscles and bone. To me, any dog with a thick coat (Akita, Chows, Tibetan Mastiffs, CAOs/COs) does not look intimidating. Any dog with wrinkles (Mastiffs) does not look intimidating. Doberman Pinschers look, to me, very pretty and fragile (I know they are not the latter) and not intimidating. In comparison, a conditioned game bred APBT is compact muscle and intensity in picture. Love the breed, can't think of another breed I'd trust more to be people friendly, but I associate an intimidating appearance with a dog that simultaneously looks both powerful and striking.

In actuality and in person, the breed that scares me the most would be the Caucasian Ovcharka, as several others have mentioned. The videos online and my one passing experience with a neighbor's CO or CAO is enough to convince me. I thought about adding Tibetan Mastiffs to the list just based off of pictures/video and what I do know of their temperament, but I've met many TMs and they were the goofiest dogs ever. They were, of course, American show bred and probably a world away from the dogs still being trained for work in Tibet, but that's what I associate them with now.



aiw said:


> I don't like the focus in their stare and the way they move (the slinking) really freaks me out.


Really? That's extremely odd. I've known many German Shepherds of different types and temperament, but I've _never _known one to "slink". Much less enough to make a generalization. 

The focus and intensity in the eyes I do get, though.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Roloni said:


> The one eyed junkyard dog..with a hubcap for a dish.





missPenny said:


> ^^ This xD lol


Your dogs breed doesnt mean anything to this type of dog..
This dog has never been loved..and never been trained...Its fearless and working on survival instinct !


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

I had a chow, and he did intimidate a lot of people. He really was a sweet dog-great disposition for a chow-but he was very aloof at times and he had a knack for knowing who was scared of him and who was not. With his full coat he looked like a lion, and when he was shaved he looked kind of pit-bullish. Delivery men didn't like him either. I have to say, I don't think he would've ever attacked anyone unless he felt my safety was at stake, but I liked having that security factor. Luckily that theory was never tested. He loved my neighbor's beagle too. They were best friends. He was excellent with my kids and cats, too. I can't count the number of people who were astonished that I was going to have that dog around my kids. I trusted him because he was mine, though. I have to admit other people's chows do make me nervous. When I was a kid some neighbors had GSD mixes named Genghis and Kubla. They were always getting loose. They weren't too bad running loose, but when they were inside the fence they were on "perimeter duty" and they were plenty scary. Any dog displaying an aggressive stance is intimidating to me.


----------



## Britbird (Jan 23, 2013)

JRT's definitely. I have only been bitten by two dogs ever, and they were both that breed. We had one when I was a kid and she was grumpy and unsociable and kept digging under the fence and running off (we had a lot of different breeds of dogs and she was the only one that acted that way, plus she was the only one who constantly went for the cat). Even now if I see one of those little buggers I keep my distance


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

A lot of times, it's not so much breed, but behavior. There was one husky that I used to see at the dog park who would just stare at people. He was a beautiful dog, and he never growled or nipped, but he always had this hard stare on his face that would just creep me out.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Equinox said:


> Really? That's extremely odd. I've known many German Shepherds of different types and temperament, but I've _never _known one to "slink". Much less enough to make a generalization.
> 
> The focus and intensity in the eyes I do get, though.


I know what she's talking about - I think. It's something about the sloping topline that gives (to me, at least in the admittedly not fantastically bred dogs surrounded me) an unsettling kind of association to a hyenna when they're moving. Not insulting the breed, though I'm easily intimidated of/scared of them, and I'm not sure I'd call it a SLINK, but there's something about the way they move that bothers me. Again with the 'mostly badly bred ones I see'.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't know....it's an individual dog thing. My neighbor has a big, intact, male Pit Bull and a HUGE Cane Corso, who weighs more than I do, and they are both super sweet and completely not intimidating . Our PD's K-9 unit has a Belgian Malinois who can be pretty scary at work, but he's sweet when he's not working. They also have an ACD who is a serious hardass and dog aggressive, but as the owner of a hardass/dog aggressive ACD, she isn't very intimidating to me. I don't think I'd like to have that Malinois "sicced on" me, but when I'm not running from the law, he doesn't scare me .


----------



## JJ Jones (May 3, 2008)

Most people consider any dog breed with shorthair, muscles and cropped ears intimidating.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Britbird said:


> JRT's definitely. I have only been bitten by two dogs ever, and they were both that breed. We had one when I was a kid and she was grumpy and unsociable and kept digging under the fence and running off (we had a lot of different breeds of dogs and she was the only one that acted that way, plus she was the only one who constantly went for the cat). Even now if I see one of those little buggers I keep my distance


I'll have to tell Obi someone would find him intimidating  I'm sure he'd be pleased with that, as he tries to scare everyone away anyway.

(Of course it's not funny, and yes, they do tend to be quite feisty)


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

> Really? That's extremely odd. I've known many German Shepherds of different types and temperament, but I've never known one to "slink". Much less enough to make a generalization.


CptJack is right. Its the sloping topline. It seems to change the way the back legs move somehow, slink is the closest word I can think of. I know that many GSD people feel that is not in the standard and 'well bred' dogs have a straight topline, but truthfully I've never seen one that didn't move in the same manner (with more or less exaggeration). I've also never been to a GSD show so maybe its just the ones I've run across.

We all have various preferences, I know some people love them.... but I just don't like GSDs.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

A solid black GSD, a presa canario, a male cane corso, a Neopolitan -- I love these breeds... but they are intimidating ( although growing up THE scariest thing ever was being chased by an enraged mama hog!)...


----------



## Britbird (Jan 23, 2013)

lil_fuzzy said:


> I'll have to tell Obi someone would find him intimidating  I'm sure he'd be pleased with that, as he tries to scare everyone away anyway.
> 
> (Of course it's not funny, and yes, they do tend to be quite feisty)


He's very cute! It sounds irrational, I know - big dogs don't bother me but JRT's are definitely my Achilles heel.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Independent George said:


> A lot of times, it's not so much breed, but behavior. There was one husky that I used to see at the dog park who would just stare at people. He was a beautiful dog, and he never growled or nipped, but he always had this hard stare on his face that would just creep me out.


I agree 100%. It's not the breed but the dog itself.
One of mine, a 155lb black Great Dane, is the only dog to ever make me have second thoughts and hesitate and I live on a rescue ranch, in contact with hundreds of different dogs.
Sometimes Merlin will lower his head and just stare. When it's dark and all you can see is little pin points of light reflecting off his eyes....well, it's quite unnerving to say the least.


----------



## jfinner1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Chihuahuas... Give me a big dog any day of the week. Tiny yappy Chihuahuas make me feel like I'm going to loose a finger...


----------

